# SAP Grills, I thought these.....



## JadedGTO (Jun 25, 2007)

were hard to find or discontinued. 

On June 19th I ordered a set from a local Chevy that I had purchased the car from. Then on July 2nd. they arrived. They are made in Austria, and were made 22 Sept 2006. Cost was $270. I think it sure beats paying $550 on ebay. So what gives...was I just lucky or what?

We have them on our car, but the driverside one was cracked and we wanted new ones. 
Darryl


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

don't know ...how about checking with the dealer to see if any more are available?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Here is what I heard.... I cannot confirm it but I was told.....The SAP parts were not discontinued but the outfit that made them when out of business. Maybe another company picked up where the original producer left off, or maybe the original producer of the SAP parts got their act together and are again producing parts. 

If you are able to find the grilles maybe the parts are being manufactured again? If this is the case I am sure people who antied up their first born for those parts are steaming. 

If you found a set that were in the archives maybe there are more. *


----------



## 69blue (Jul 3, 2007)

*Grills*

Can you let me know what chevy dealer so I can see If I Can Get A Set Please
Thanks Dalearty:


----------



## JadedGTO (Jun 25, 2007)

I will call the dealer up tomorrow and ask them. 
If they can get more of them I will post the info for you guy's tomorrow.

Happy 4th of July!
Darryl :cheers


----------



## 69blue (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks a Ton, I hope it works!!!:seeya:


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Am I the only one who likes the stock grilles?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

mylon...I like them too...I think I even prefer them to the SAPs...
Bill


----------



## JadedGTO (Jun 25, 2007)

Ok, I'm back from cruise night now.
So here's what the dealer told me after I tried to order 5 sets. [They shot me down quick.] The set I received came from their supply warehouse in Rochester. Apparently I was the last set that had been sitting on the shelf for quite a few months. They were happy to finally get rid of them according to to parts guy. I find that to be a bunch of BS IMO. I think they are afraid that I might buy 'em all up and sell 'em for a big profit. 

BUT! Here's what I did just to see if I can get more of these. I contacted another GM dealer in the area and placed an order for a couple sets. They said the part number was a good one and if they can get them it will take a few day's.

If these grills do come in, I will sell them to the first couple guy's that asked first for the price I paid, + shipping. I will include the receipt so you know I'm not trying to rip anyone off. After that I will try to get more if possible for the rest of the guy's here. 

If I can't get any this time around, I will try periodically try to place an order to see if I can get a set to come out of there archives. The part number is still good, it's just nobody has them in their supply room. 

So bare with me. I don't want to see anybody pay ridiculous amount of money on ebay, like I've been seeing. This is a challenge to me. I don't like being told I can't have or get something. 

I'll post back on this in a few days with my results.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for all the info, keep me in mind if you can get anymore and thanks again. It's good to see that someone out there isn't looking to get hundreds of dollars more than they are worth.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

does that mean I'm on the list? PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Not to rain on anybody's parade here, but I'd be extremly careful about purchasing SAP grilles in the aftermarket using anything other than a credit card to protect yourself against fraud.

If you're interested in finding SAP grilles, find the GM part number and call around to different dealers yourself. Since some are apparently in upstate New York, there's nothing preventing anyone from calling into the Buffalo, Rochester or Syracuse area themselves.


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

mlyon said:


> Am I the only one who likes the stock grilles?


Yes! j/k  

I like them too, but the SAP grills make the front end look meaner, and just a little bit retro, IMO.


----------



## JadedGTO (Jun 25, 2007)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Not to rain on anybody's parade here, but I'd be extremly careful about purchasing SAP grilles in the aftermarket using anything other than a credit card to protect yourself against fraud.
> 
> If you're interested in finding SAP grilles, find the GM part number and call around to different dealers yourself. Since some are apparently in upstate New York, there's nothing preventing anyone from calling into the Buffalo, Rochester or Syracuse area themselves.


Well I'm going to take this personal. I veiw this statement above as a personal attack as meaning I'm possibly up to no good or possibly a fraud.

First off, Before posting an insinuating statement on the forum, you could have had the smarts to PM me with any questions pertaining to me, I would have been more than happy to give you references , and even my phone # so you could personally talk to me. Look at my profile compared to yours "Mr. b_a_betterperson." At least I gave out more info compared to yours. I would trust somebody with a profile filled out than one not done. 
I retired from the military after 21 yrs. of HONORABLE service. I never screwed nobody. I've been with C3VR.com since their beginning in '01 and have met and dealt with many of the member there and I never screwed any of them.
These SAP grills are not purchased in the aftermarket as you mentioned. They are through the GM dealer and paid for at the GM dealer. And if someone wanted a set from me, I do have a PayPal acct. which is a safe and secure for both parties. And NO I'm not a business. Just someone who wanted to try to help out some fellow car nuts here and maybe make a few friends such as I did over at C3VR.com. 
If you would like I can just blurt out part #'s and phone #'s if you'd like. Then maybe... if someone is lucky enough they can scarf them up and put them on ebay for a absurd amounts of money, and then you can then buy them. Last set on ebay a couple days ago just sold for $1075. 

You know the more I'm on my rant here the more pissed off I'm getting. F**k explaining myself to you. So you know what...I'm done here. Take me off your membership list. My apologizes to the fellows I was going to help out. 
I don't want to be bothered. Have fun looking up part #'s, phone #'s. I was willing to help, but you seem to have made it clear in my eyes you don't want it. So go ahead with your rebuttal or whatever floats your boat. I won't be here to read it.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

:lol: The part number for the SAP grilles is 12499616. This outfit on Amazon says they have them in stock, but I really doubt that they do: http://www.amazon.com/GM-Part-12499...5?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1184019555&sr=1-11


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> :lol: The part number for the SAP grilles is 12499616. This outfit on Amazon says they have them in stock, but I really doubt that they do: http://www.amazon.com/GM-Part-12499...5?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1184019555&sr=1-11


*Makes me wonder why a Ford Dealer (Troy Ford) would be selling GM parts.

This is a new one on me.*


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

*By the way*

If you have any of those grills left, send me a PM


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

b_a_betterperson said:


> :lol: The part number for the SAP grilles is 12499616. This outfit on Amazon says they have them in stock, but I really doubt that they do: http://www.amazon.com/GM-Part-12499...5?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1184019555&sr=1-11


You were right, they don't...They are out of stock...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*NOTICE : Please refrain from malicious name calling and insults.

The man had good intentions of wanting to help out other members. 

A warning was given to members to be careful when purchasing parts with cash.

Whether he over reacted or not is not important. Leave it be.

Further insults will result in a lock on this thread.

Thanks guys/gals*.


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *NOTICE : Please refrain from malicious name calling and insults.
> 
> The man had good intentions of wanting to help out other members.
> 
> ...


Agreed. But disrespect towards one member is disrespect towards others.


----------



## MyOtherCar (Jun 23, 2007)

So to a newbie, ....what is the SAP grill? got pics??


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

MyOtherCar said:


> So to a newbie, ....what is the SAP grill? got pics??


Here's my car with the grilles painted to match.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=8921&highlight=rhinoplasty

SAP stands for Sport Appearance Package. It was a factory body kit for the GTOs. They didn't sell well at all, but some guys started putting just the grilles in. 

Originally, the grilles sold for close to $300 -- but there were few takers. Prices around this time last year were around $195 to $200. Then the supply dried up because the producer of them, a GM subcontractor, went bankrupt. Next thing you know, the prices went to $500 and sometimes $600 -- and people are looking everywhere for them.


----------



## MyOtherCar (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info... they look great on your vehicle.

Actually, they make the nose more closely resemble the Grand Prix....


----------

